# Barrido laser con espejo hexagonal de impresora laser.



## Guest (Mar 14, 2009)

Bueno, pues tras irme de desfase hoy, tratar de arrancar una matriz de leds, "hackear" una escabadora    y colarme en un vertedero de reciclaje, ENCONTRE UNA IMPRESORA LASER!, si, por fin, la meti de ostias hasta destrozarla y encontre el modulo laser.

Mis amigos me miraban mientras la arrmetia una y otra vez contra el suelo como diciendo "este que hace" y yo diciendo "quiero un espejo exagonal" hasta que dicho espejo aparecio y se quedaron flipados viendo que no estaba loco 

Pues nada, acabo de llegar a casa, como que me voy a ir a la cama y mi principal prioridad electronica en estos momentos es mi ordenador, pero no desisto de hacer mi barrido laser.

Lo he estado mirando y me he encontrado algo curioso, el espejo esta incrustrado en el motor, y este a su vez, montado sobre la PCB al estilo de las lectoras de disketes, funciona con una controladora lb11870, he mirado algo por encima y parece que "va a pulsos", el modulo del espejo dispone de 5 pines de los que aparentemente solo 3 tienen funcionalidad, 2 son + y - (obviamente) y el tercero, segun el datasheet, Clock.

Aqui es donde me he quedado pillao, nunca he usado una controladora a base de clocks, segun el fabricante no admite mas de 10Hz ni mas de 3'5V, y como no dispongo de genrador de frecuencia pues vengo a preguntar no valla a ser que me carge mi apreciado botin 

¿como va eso? ¿le puedo meter un 555 a pelo con un zender? ¿alguien ha toqueteado algo parecido? ¿necesitare algun pin mas?

Mañana le hare alguna fotillo y ya con tiempo le echare otro ojo, pero ya que es sabido que en estos foros os gustan mucho este tipo de impresoras (sobre todo para PCB's) esperaba a ver si alguien del turno de noche ( ,para los españoles) me podria ir aclarando las dudas iniciales para leerlas mañana antes de poder hacer ningun estropicio.

La idea principal es substituir el modulo laser por mi laser verde de 15mW conservando el maximo posible del chasis, por aquello de la precision.

P.D.: ¿se puede hacer algo con el laser original?


----------



## jorger (Mar 15, 2009)

Lo que me gustaría tener un espejo de esos   

No has probado simplemente a meterle corriente por los pines + y - sin el clock?
Ese pin puede que no te sea de utilidad porque a lo mejor tiene otra función que puede que no uses..
Por curiosidad,no pudiste sacar algo más de esa impresora aparte del espejo?
La fuente de AT (alta tensión) esa que da 5kv viene bien para experimentar   

Un saludo!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

jorge-mak dijo:
			
		

> Lo que me gustaría tener un espejo de esos
> 
> No has probado simplemente a meterle corriente por los pines + y - sin el clock?
> Ese pin puede que no te sea de utilidad porque a lo mejor tiene otra función que puede que no uses..
> ...



Me acabo de levantar, la verdad, preferia preguntar que experimentar, a ver si como ya he dicho me lo cargo. el tema es que me da que esa frecuencia va a ser para regular la velocidad del motor y va a ser necesaria.

No saque nada mas porque "tome prestada" la impresora de un vertedero de reciclaje y no me la iba a llevar entera hasta mi casa, tenia mas cosas interesantes, pero siguen ahi. Si eso me paso otro dia y pillo mas, pero vamos, la abri a ostias, osea que lo poco que halla no estara en un estado impecable.

Gracias por contestar.


----------



## jorger (Mar 15, 2009)

Ah,en ese caso que conteste alguien que sepa mas del tema.
Prefiero no decir nada antes que cagarla  ops: 

Un saludo


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

jorge-mak dijo:
			
		

> Ah,en ese caso que conteste alguien que sepa mas del tema.
> Prefiero no decir nada antes que cagarla  ops:
> Un saludo



Acabo de probar alimentación directa a 3V y nada, ahora saco unas fotos y las subo.

Lo prometido es deuda, el espejo parece usar una flexPCB pegada a una chapa metálica, aparentemente monocapa, y al modulo laser le he metido uno costra que compre en dealexrteme rojo de 5mW para probar.

He quitado el conector y he visto a donde iban todos los pines, hay un par de cosas que no he entendido así que las pongo aquí:

Pines:
1- + (supuestamente 5V)
2- -
3- S/S Pin 32, Start/stop control input. Low: start, High or open: stop. Vamos, a masa.
4- LD Pin 29, Phase locked state detection output. This output goes to the on state when the PLL phase is locked. This is an opencollector
output. Esto es lo que no entiendo una mierda, creo que no me sirve mucho.
5- Reloj pin 33, Clock input. The maximum input frequency is 10 kHz.

Va, ¿que hago con LD? ¿que frecuencia deberia probar con el reloj? ¿S/S a masa?

Por si le queréis echar un ojo: http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf-datasheets/Datasheets-5/DSA-92201.pdf

Pero ayuda por favor, que no quiero quemar la controladora.


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 15, 2009)

_¿que hago con LD? _
Te avisa cuando el giro del motor esta enganchado con el CLK. Por ahora no tiene importancia.

_¿que frecuencia deberia probar con el reloj? _
? entre 100Hz y 1kHz.
No me queda claro si las revoluciones van a ser iguales a la frecuencia de reloj o 1/3 o 1/6.

_¿S/S a masa?_
Si señor.

_Pero ayuda por favor, que no quiero quemar la controladora._
Durante los experimentos las leyes de Murphy se potencian.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2009)

Esos motores giran a mas de 25000 RPM, así que muy posiblemente la placa incluya oscilador propio y un PLL para lograr esas RPM.
El integrado generador trifásico (controlador) suele quemarse con solo mirarlo feo.
"Be extremely careful"


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Esos motores giran a mas de 25000 RPM, así que muy posiblemente la placa incluya oscilador propio y un PLL para lograr esas RPM.
> El integrado generador trifásico (controlador) suele quemarse con solo mirarlo feo.
> "Be extremely careful"





No me jodas         

lo he estao provando, antes con una pila de 3V, y magicamente le ha salido un manchon en la serigrafia (tipica marca de quemado) de la que no me he dado cuenta hasta que me he puesto a probarlo con lo que me ha dicho eduardo, eso si,solo le habia metido tension en la alimentacion. El PLL creo que viene en el propio integrado, en la placa solo hay condensadores, puentes y resistencias, no veo osciladores.

Segun el datasheet aguanta hasta 30V y...        lo acabo de probar con 12V        ¿se me habra terminado de joder?

Acabo de probar y por no ponerme a calcular que configuracion necesito para un 555 lo he enchufado directamente a la salida de audio del ordenador con un video de youtube de test de 100 a 200Hz y nada, no arrancaba. lo he amplificado con un 548 a la tension nominal y tampoco arrancaba

        jodeeeeeeeeeeeer, fogonazo, tu sabes el tiempo que llevo buscando uno de estos,  no quiero tener que acabar sacandolo a la fuerza y meterlo en un motor de continua.

Decizme que hago porque me acabais de meter el miedo en el cuerpo, y si no esta ya jodido...


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2009)

Si apareció una marca de sobre-calentamiento creo que "Fuiste".
El motor en si es indestructible, pero el generador-controlador es muy sensible a "Todo".

En algún lugar tengo uno muy parecido que funciona pero hace ruido y por eso lo hice cambiar, en el reverso, donde esta la placa metálica figura algo como 38985 RPM.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si apareció una marca de sobre-calentamiento creo que "Fuiste".
> El motor en si es indestructible, pero el generador-controlador es muy sensible a "Todo".
> 
> En algún lugar tengo uno muy parecido que funciona pero hace ruido y por eso lo hice cambiar, en el reverso, donde esta la placa metálica figura algo como 38985 RPM.



La marca salio solo con 3V de una pila boton, es inverosimil pero no imposible ¿hay alguna forma de comprobar que esta churruscado? es simplemente un cambio de coloracion, ha podido salir hasta por una mancha de grasa de mis dedos, pero no me fio un pelo despues de lo que me cuentas.

De momento le tengo 3 cables soldados, los de alimetnacion y el de reloj. no quiero seguir metiendo mano sin saber porque veo que lo mato.

¿alguna sugerencia?


----------



## jorger (Mar 15, 2009)

> La marca salio solo con 3V de una pila boton, es inverosimil pero no imposible



Con una pila de botón,con la poca corriente que da es imposible que queme el controlador.He tenido un par de anécdotas con estos motores:

1-.Hace un tiempo tuve un motor brushless de una disquetera de 5 y 1/4''.Simplemente fuí probando por los pines que tenía hasta que lo hice andar.No se me fastidió nada durante las pruebas.Luego por un desastroso accidente lo jodi en gran parte,porque sin querer me equivoqué de polaridad a una tensión de 12v   .

Extrañamente seguía funcionando pero muy muy mal (apenas tenía fuerza y el controlador se calentaba,pero funcionaba).Su destino fué trágico(a la basura)    .

2-.También tuve un motor capstan,de un vhs.Hice lo mismo que con el anterior,pero me costó muchísimo más dar con los pines apropiados para arrancarlo,y lo conseguí a base de ir probando a meter corriente por los....12 pines que tenía?
Vamos una barbaridad,pero el controlador del motor no sufrió nada de nada   .

Luego se me estropeó accidentalmente por un iman de neodimio de un disco duro que se pegó al rotor,y por ello desmagnetizó el iman que llebaba el motor.A la basura también   .
Con lo bien que funcionaba..  

No paro de meter la pata con estos motores.Siempre tiene que surgirme algún accidente de estos  :evil: 

Para que veas,si quieres experimentar como lo hago yo,adelante,pero hazlo con mucho cuidado y asume las consecuencias que conlleva   .

EDITO:En Todos los motores brushless que he hecho andar (disqueteras,vcrs,etc..,han sido bastantes) siempre he tenido que hacer la misma conexión:Tres cables,  dos de ellos unidos formando uno solo y el otro suelto,me explico?.Tenlo muy en cuenta que *es muy posible que tú también tengas que hacer esa conexión!*

Un saludo! [/quote]


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 15, 2009)

yo tengo uno de una impresora laser hp que desarme hace tiempo, el espejo es cuadrado pero aun no le he metido la mano...


----------



## jorger (Mar 15, 2009)

Podrías decirme cual es el integrado que lleva,para buscar el datasheet?

Un saludo


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 15, 2009)

Voy a buscarlo para aprovechar que estan tratando el tema y ver si puedo hacerlo funcionar, para hacerme una luz laser.

En este momento no lo tengo a la mano, luego les cuento...


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Consegido!1!1!

Por fin, les cuento, fue un poco haciendo caso a eduardo y a jorge:

S/S a masa (2 cables juntos como dijo jorge) y positivo a mas de 3V procedian al arranque, sin embargo cuando el motor excedia la velocidad permitida por el driver se apagaba sin remedio, al principio le introducia cortes en la corriente para conseguir un funcionamiento continuo, aunque no era estable.

Despues me puse a probar con el clock, pero a positivo no hacia una mierda, fue en una de mis inspiraciones cuando me dio por pasar el clock a masa y VUALA! provocando una frecuencia "a mano" con el clock el funcionamiento era estable conectado continuamente a la alimentacion.

Asi que fue tan sencillo como hacer un clock con un 555 (el cual hize probando porque pasaba de calcular y ademas no se que componentes tengo) y ale! ya tiraba a perfecta estabilidad. 

El driver aguanta sin problemas 12V, por debajo de 3V se auto apaga, hace cierto ruido (supongo que por la tabulacion), y logicamente a mas tension mas velocidad.

Ahora mas feliz que un regaliz! con mi barrido laser! eso si, se ve un efecto cuanto menos curioso: barriendo el puntero pierde luminiscencia, si paro el motor el rayo se ve mejor que con barrido, supongo que es una cuestion optica, otra es que el barrido no es perfecto a unos 2m, pero vamos, despues de como saque el espejo es lo mas normal.

Ahora lleva funcionando unos 15 min  sin problemas, me he echado un cigarro para ver la cortina de humo y es espectacular, aunque como he dicho con menos luminiscencia que el el puntero en si.

Esta noche saco fotos que hay menos luz y ahora no tengo tiempo, ahora, que tal y como responde mi camara a la luz no espereis mas que ver la raya y la board sobre todo el montaje.

MUCHISIMAS gracias a todos por responder, espero que este hilo sirva de ayuda a todos los que quieran hacer un barrido laser con motores de este tipo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2009)

Sugerencia:
Si en lugar de emplear los espejo originales le pegas sobre estos 6 espejos con diferente ángulo vertical (Ligeramente inclinado de la vertical), consigues escaneo tanto horizontal (Giro) como vertical (Ángulo).
El barrido vertical no sera gran cosa porque tendrá solo 6 escalones, pero algo es algo.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Sugerencia:
> Si en lugar de emplear los espejo originales le pegas sobre estos 6 espejos con diferente ángulo vertical (Ligeramente inclinado de la vertical), consigues escaneo tanto horizontal (Giro) como vertical (Ángulo).
> El barrido vertical no sera gran cosa porque tendrá solo 6 escalones, pero algo es algo.



Ya lo pense en su dia para hacer una matriz laser, pero la bondad de estos espejos es que la superficie reflactante es directametne la superficie de impacto del haz de luz, a diferencia de los espejos comunes que tienen un cristal delante. Como indica el propio gauss si pones un cristal pulido delante de la superficie reflactante conseguiras que el haz rebore sobre 2 superficies (cristal y espejo) y ademas un numero infinito de rebotes en el interior del cristal hasta que la resistencia fotonica de este merme la luz. Es por eso que ansiaba tanto este espejo, ademas llevaba ya 3 intentos caseros fallidos.

Para simplificar, de usar espejos con cristal y no de aluminio me saldrian 2 puntos reflejados en vez de 1, uno de ellos vago, y si el haz fuese muy potente y proyectase a mucha distancia me saldria una raya entre los puntos que serian los infinitos rebotes dentro del cristal.

P.D.: El motor aun esta funcionado y sin problemas ^^


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2009)

Puedes emplear pedacitos de CD que tienen mínima refracción.

Dentro de la "Chatarra" que tengo herrumbrada por allí, tengo espejos sin refracción, pero poseen el problema de que el cristal del sustrato es de 6mm de espesor, no creo que tu motor pueda con ellos.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Puedes emplear pedacitos de CD que tienen mínima refracción.
> 
> Dentro de la "Chatarra" que tengo herrumbrada por allí, tengo espejos sin refracción, pero poseen el problema de que el cristal del sustrato es de 6mm de espesor, no creo que tu motor pueda con ellos.



Los cd/dvd tienen la gracia de que reflactan los pits haciendo 2000 puntos de uno y encima con forma curbada, ese fue mi segundo intento casero. Ademas no tengo de los que no estan lacados por la cara de arriba para probar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Fogonazo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y con un CD virgen? Ese no tiene lands ni pits que interfieran...

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  nunca pense en esa forma de tirar el dinero, siempre he usado los mal grabados, pero segun la teoria debes tener razon.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2009)

Este modelo tiene un motor lineal de disco rígido para el barrido vertical
http://www.spikenzielabs.com/SpikenzieLabs/Laser_Display.html


----------



## jorger (Mar 16, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Consegido!1!1!
> 
> Por fin, les cuento, fue un poco haciendo caso a eduardo y a jorge:
> 
> S/S a masa (2 cables juntos como dijo jorge) y positivo a mas de 3V procedian al arranque



Sabia que lo consguirias  .
Os tengo que contar algo,va referido a los motores estos.Ya os contaré este finde tranquilamente porque ahora con los exámenes y estas cosas...uff..

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> nunca pense en esa forma de tirar el dinero, siempre he usado los mal grabados, pero segun la teoria debes tener razon.


Un CD rara vez se grava hasta el borde, sobre todo si contiene datos, emplea el borde de un CD mal grabado para disminuir costos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 16, 2009)

y si no compra espejos superficiales, en una casa que vendan acrilicos y pvc venden espejos, los cuales el material de soporte es acrilico


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 17, 2009)

el integrado controlador es el AN8248NSB de panasonic, he buscado el datashett pero nada, quiero hacer arrancar el motor pero no encuentro ninguna información de referencia.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya nada, lo soluciene cargandome uno comercial que no valia para nada, me he montado un molinillo con 6 aspas y ya le he puestos los espejos. lo pege en la mesa para probar y como la tube que limpiar lo traslade en una caja de carton, asi que ya cuando me reponga le saco fotos y te enseño.

No he contestado antes porque las malditas subscripciones van como les da la gana.

Zeta, me imagino que tipo de espejo comentas, pero me puedes mandar alguna foto o señalar alguna casa que las venda?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 19, 2009)

no tengo ninguna foto para que te puedas orientar, puesto que nunca compre, simplemente los vi en un local de venta de acrilicos, y de lejos por que no tenia un peso para comprarlos. algunos espejos son directamente para usar de superficiales, otros tenes que sacarle con acetona la capa de pintura de atras, exponiendo el material reflactante, siempre hablando de acrilico como material de soporte. saludos


----------



## electrodan (Mar 19, 2009)

Una pregunta: ¿para que sirve el "barrido laser"?


----------



## electrodan (Mar 20, 2009)

Lo publique dos veces. Disculpen.  ops:


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 20, 2009)

Lo mismo pregunto yo. (que flojera de ir con don google).
De las impresoras laser tengo tres de esas cosas, las cuales de no usarlas, se mancharon feo de verde por la oxidacion, lastima.

saludos


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta: ¿para que sirve el "barrido laser"?



En origen fue una idea que se me ocurrio tras montarme un sumaca en el coche de un amigo (sumaca=submarino= fumar mucho hemp  en un espacio cerrado para condensar el humo y rehinalarlo en la respiracion), me lleve mi laser verde para "fardar" ya que de noche y con el humo parecia una espada laser, al agitar el laser se podia ver un corte transversal del humo, el cual era de lo mas hermoso que he visto. Asi que nos tiramos media hora agitando el laser viendo el humo de todo el vehiculo, pero era un tanto cansado, asi que se me ocurrio hacer una maquina de barrido para que dicho efecto no cansara. Las discotectas que disponen de proyector laser y maquina de humo hacen el mismo efecto (un techo laser). Asi que trate distintos metodos para hacermelo en mi casa, pero todos frustrados. 

Como comento en uno de los post de este treath, probe mi barrido con un cigarro (de tabaco) y se podia ver toda la columna de humo, pero esta vez se podia ver moviendose y a mas distancia, lo cual es aun mas hermoso. Vamos, por estetica, aunque ahora me tocara comprar incienso para probarlo; ademas mi habitacion parece ya de por si una discoteca, y con esto...

Dejo un ejemplo como pocos:


----------



## santiago (Mar 20, 2009)

hemp jejejeje te podes llegar a morir con lo que acabo de encontrar jejeje 
es de una copiadora aser, es un espejo  giratorio enorme, junto con un laser rre potente , aver que  hago, el motor es un paso a paso comun y enorme jejeje

saludos


----------



## alfredotavira (Mar 23, 2009)

por la cuestion de los espejos puedes utilizar los de un escaner viejo no se si los nuevos lo usen pero los viejos sí, son angostos pero igual y te sirven bien



saludos.


----------



## santiago (Mar 23, 2009)

lo hice andar, es un motor de cc, y el espejo que es un poligono con 12 lados,  mide10cm de diametro masomenos, ademas tengo un laser de mucha polenta, ya voy a ver como lo hago andar

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> lo hice andar, es un motor de cc, y el espejo que es un poligono con 12 lados,  mide10cm de diametro masomenos, ademas tengo un laser de mucha polenta, ya voy a ver como lo hago andar


No quisiera "Pincharte el Globo", pero lo mas probable es que el Láser de la impresora sea infrarrojo (Invisible), pero siempre podrás agregarle un puntero láser "Chino" de 5$

Pinchar el Globo = desilusionar


----------



## santiago (Mar 23, 2009)

infrarrojo, pero la idea es quemar no alumbrar     

saludos


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> santiago dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Siento desilusionarte, pero con mi molinillo (el nuevo) he podido comprobar que este "mermado" de luminiscencia hace practicamente invisible estos lasers, necesitas uno de 15mW en adelante.


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

santiago dijo:
			
		

> infrarrojo, pero la idea es quemar no alumbrar
> 
> saludos



No sera para cortar el pan verdad?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Siento desilusionarte, pero con mi molinillo (el nuevo) he podido comprobar que este "mermado" de luminiscencia hace practicamente invisible estos lasers, necesitas uno de 15mW en adelante.


Baja las RPM del del motor del polígono.



			
				santiago dijo:
			
		

> infrarrojo, pero la idea es quemar no alumbrar


Si quieres puedo ver de conseguirte uno de perforadora de PCB´s,  225 W (Láser CO2)


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Hemp dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Las del motor de la impresora imposible  , las del nuevo molinillo lo intentare.



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> santiago dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Yo tambien quiero


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2009)

Los que tengo poseen rango de "Enganche", sincronizan las RPM dentro de un cierto rango, pero nunca me puse a ver como mandar los pulsos de sincronismo.
Son idénticos al que publicaste con 2 diferencias, el conector es distinto (Pero misma cantidad de patas) e indican las RPM en la chapa inferior, poseen, incluso, el mismo controlador "Panasonic"

De este otro modelo tengo decenas, por allí indica una entrada de CLK


----------



## electrodan (Mar 23, 2009)

Esos motores servirían para otras cosas no?
¿Y el controlador ese tiene algo de especial? ¿O es como los de motores de cd por ejemplo?


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Esos motores servirían para otras cosas no?



Para poco mas interesan, solo cojen velocidad.



			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> ¿Y el controlador ese tiene algo de especial? ¿O es como los de motores de cd por ejemplo?



Hombre, yo los motores de CD que he visto son de CC, este motor es de 6 bobinas, por lo que sera sexafasico (supongo), asi que el controlador es indispensable para hacerlo funcionar (y supongo que inutil para otra cosa).


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Hombre, yo los motores de CD que he visto son de CC, este motor es de 6 bobinas, por lo que sera sexafasico (supongo), asi que el controlador es indispensable para hacerlo funcionar (y supongo que inutil para otra cosa).


Tanto el motor de tu exágono como este otro son trifásicos, el controlador genera 3 señales PWM cuasi-senoidal a 120º de desfasaje y de frecuencia variable.


----------



## electrodan (Mar 24, 2009)

Entonces no veo por que Hemp se preocupaba tanto por quemar su controlador, si esos motorcitos se consiguen en cualquier lado.
Y eso de que solo sirven para agarrar velocidad creo que es incorrecto. Hay unas cosas que se llaman reductoras. Aunque creo que esos (los brushless) rinden igual a baja velocidad (con una carga)
Me voy a conseguir uno de esos y hacer esas cosas raras de engancharlo y buscar los pines.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Entonces no veo por que Hemp se preocupaba tanto por quemar su controlador, si esos motorcitos se consiguen en cualquier lado.
> Y eso de que solo sirven para agarrar velocidad creo que es incorrecto. Hay unas cosas que se llaman reductoras. Aunque creo que esos (los brushless) rinden igual a baja velocidad (con una carga)
> Me voy a conseguir uno de esos y hacer esas cosas raras de engancharlo y buscar los pines.



Hombre, tengo miedo a lo desconocido, y estas controladoras nunca las habia usado antes. Lo de las cajas reductoras... en el que yo tengo veo difícil metersela. Y no es cuestion del motor, si no del espejo, que como ya dije por aquí son bastante dificiles de encontrar.


----------



## jorger (Oct 23, 2009)

Sé que este tema ya tiene su tiempo,pero creo que seria interesante seguir con el.
Hace un par de días me encontré por fin una impresora láser jeje.

El caso es que he sacado de la impresora 2 motores brushless, 2!!
A los 5 minutos los he hecho funcionar sin problemas,sin quebraderos de cabeza ni nada jeje.Que bien,ya se hacer funcionar todos los brushless .
Como dijo Hemp,más feliz que un regaliz!.

Uno de ellos es grande.Funciona a 24v y consume 1,35A,va a unas 1200rpm pero tiene fuerza de narices,no hay quien pare eso:
http://img243.imageshack.us/i/brushless1.jpg/

Y el otro es el brushless del es pejo hexagonal.Funciona muy bien gira muy rápido.Por lo menos a 30.000rpm .
Aunque me esperaba algo más grande que esto:
http://img259.imageshack.us/i/modulolser.jpg/

http://img10.imageshack.us/i/motorespejoexagonal.jpg/

Tendré que conseguir un laser de los chinos para el barrido láser porque el que trae tiene pinta de ser potente,pero es infrarojo..
Los 2 motores tienen el mismo conexionado para funcionar,
2 cables a masa y uno al +.

Como a Hemp.Solo que, los que yo tengo no tienen entrada de clock y me funcionan de manera contínua todo el tiempo que quiera..
Casi todos los motores de este tipo se conectan igual.

Un dato curioso:Al motor grande,si lo alimento con 5v arranca bien y funciona bien como es de esperar,pero se apaga el solito a los 5 segundos de conectarlo.
Cosa que no pasa si le meto más tensión...

PD:Qué le ha pasado a Hemp? ha desaparecido .
Un saludo!.


----------



## turkitos (May 17, 2010)

Hola gente una pregunta: acabo de desarmar una impresora laser y consegui el tan preciado espejo... les comento que la placa del motor tiene 5 contactos y el controlador que utiliza el motor es el FAN8403d3 y quiciera preguntarles si saben como se conectan los pines para que el motor empiece a funcionar.
No queiro probar sin saber por miedo a quemar el controlador o algo.. 

desde ya muchas gracias!!


----------

